# Rescue Horses



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

beautiful horses,,,,,, but i think my husband would notice if i brought one home. i got away with another cat, once, but i don;t think he would believe it was a long-legged golden retriever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenboun:squintdan
beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful horses. I love them and one day will own one. But first will have to win the lottery.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous horses... I would love to own one someday..


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are beautiful horses. I love horses. I have 3 mini horses and 1 quarterhorse mare that I got for free off of Craigslist. She has arthritis in her knee and can't be ridden but she is such a nice and laid back girl. Do you get a lot of adopters in your area?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my I shouldn't have looked at this...I really miss having the 3 but I know for me, one is plenty


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! That Peaches is a LOOKER! I miss the days of having horses- used to have a pony and a very nutso horse.
(I miss them)


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want a horse... lol I need to win the lottery and buy a country home first.. lol


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I am weird but I love when they have their winter coats on, they look like big fluffy puppies. lol 

I love horses, would love to own some one day.


----------

